# Discussion - Trip reports by fishing style



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

now here me out...look at this real close like....all the suggested new or "refined sections for salt or style of yak are on this page.....also if you look towards the top there is a special section for long term posters etc...we have the bar and grill but could this also be refined?
your thoughts on this will be appreciated


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

I like this idea Brad. I prefer to read the offshore reports, not that I have a problem with the others(just my preference)


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Personally, on AKFF where all reports are in together I tend to read most, even though they aren't my style of fishing. When lurking on KFDU, however, where reports are split up into fishing styles, I tend to only read the estuary reports.
I feel I get more from AKFF because I expose myself to more variety even though I will never do things like chasing tuna off Kangaroo Island or get on the piss with Salti at DI.
Thats just me though :?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

We are dominated in an inoccent way with the stealth crews up and down the east coast....when posting of anything else is usually met with praise from the few so I do get it.....its not intensional....just how it is....sub groups will work I reckon.....


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Personally, on AKFF where all reports are in together I tend to read most, even though they aren't my style of fishing. When lurking on KFDU, however, where reports are split up into fishing styles, I tend to only read the estuary reports.


Same for me read far more on AKFF because all is together and more encompassing.

On KFDU will only read Estuary and Freshwater, and do not look at the other stuff unless some one rings and says 'did you see in Offshore"


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Trip reports are generally based on where, eg offshore, estuary, or fresh. Would listing your report based on the catch work? So if the catch was Makarel the heading would be that etc etc. That way if someone specifically wants to target or see a report about a specific species they would see that heading?


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Kraley

I am only new here so without going into to it what was the major issue of the problem? Maybe I miss something but why are people so opposed to separating styles?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

kraley said:


> Zorba said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kraley
> ...


This is the point I was trying to make earlier - on KFDU my trip report reading is tribal, on AKFF my reading is more diverse as all the reports are in one section


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I just thought by separating the styles you were able to directly view your interest rather than having all grouped together. I didn't think it belittled a style. I understood fishing was fishing. The reports would still be under one heading


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

So are the generalists whom so opposed this still here? or are they the ones AKFF want back?


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, I see your point Brad but if a particular style of fishing is much more popular then it must overtake. We are catering for the masses so not everybody will be happy
How do you provide balance if only 20% do one thing and 80% do another ? (these are not actuals just examples)

I am tired of hearing that the minority groups seem to get noticed more than the majorities


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I find the entire form very user friendly when you want to read through the posts or list a post

I will generally only read the offshore and estuary reports as the others do not interest me. I will read the report and if comments are made after I will go back to read the new


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I hadn't noticed a problem to be honest (but I'm thick skinned and dense so me not noticing means little).
Example - my last report on Huntsman Lake is on both forums. Almost 300 views and 9 replies on the other one, over 500 views and 19 replies here.
Is it the segregation of categories "over there" that has meant less people see and respond to trip reports?


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

For what I have noticed it seems that the more experienced and or serious fishos are here

But regarding your report the segregation of styles lead to a lack of reading there compared to here, well that is because there is a choice firstly but also the members there

As mentioned earlier most people here I believe are also there. If you read a report on one site why read a duplicate on the other


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I see categories as barriers for people navigating the site. It wouldn't affect me though as I just hit the active topics link whenever I get here which is usually a few times a day. Hence I rarely miss any new posts. I'm much more likely to read based on author than I am based on fishing style. Hell I never miss eric's reports and as far as I know he's never even caught a fish.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

indiedog said:


> In this case it may be worth chasing up a few fresh water dudes to see what input they have. Who's in this focus group who can do that?


You mean like stevenM or WayneD?



indiedog said:


> - Tags. Currently there seems no way to add tags to reports or other threads on the site. Are tags something we should look into? If the site had nominated tags for different types of reports then this would organize them without the need for subsections. This would certainly help for searching.


Do you mean hashtags? like #patwahsux?
They could be used now, but would only be as good as the person using them - like google
theres also a risk of this turning into twitter/instagram style reports
txt abbv8ns n spill chuckings r bad enuff



@shortreport said:


> Look what I caught #bream #hardbody #FWIW #MCM #mysecretspot


only half tongue in cheek

Lets discuss it


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean hashtags? like #patwahsux?
> ...


I just knew that a #hashtag would set off an alarm in the wahmobile

#berleyforpatwah
#trollforpatwah

#sackme

#ehhehyousaidsack


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> ...but trip reports are pretty passe' these days anyway to a large extent.


Well shit, ken. Again all this focus group crap happened while I was on a trip. Had I known that, I wouldn't have spent the f'n time, would I? Do I do it for my own enjoyment? No. The trip was, but sharing it is why I volunteered the time. Should I have just shared it w the instagramers one incongruous, filtered pic at a time once I hit cell coverage?

So much of what I'm reading is "we have become what we detest". It's not their problem for leaving, it's OURS.

Just to continue that vein, I vote we scrap the TR section and sanitize this place of anything that relates to actual fishing, and just talk about how other people fish and how they do it, all from the sanctity of our plush couches.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

kraley said:


> i put many more trip reports together than you inthe last 8 months


Hmm, missed them, I guess.


kraley said:


> Kingfish is also way, way down


Well also possibly a reflection of the season, right? Was it not an off season for the schoolies but for a short window?


kraley said:


> We get very, very few quality bream reports anymore. Almost zero sweetwater (natives OR trout).
> <snip>
> I will get many, many more views of a 15 second video on instagram than of a well written trip report on here, so why wouldn't i invest more effort in that?


C'est la vie.
Nobody goes there anymore, it's too crowded. Nobody writes trip reports anymore because nobody writes trip reports anymore.
If you think that way and you think others think that way it seems pretty defeatist; might as well scrub the TR section altogether.

I read a lot, and have since grade school, but never do I write to the author, or the editor of the piece I read. I just like to read. Same goes for TRs. I read them, and just adding the "nice fish" is an after thought. If there's an obvious [to me] question I will engage, but like a fishing mag I just read most of them.

To me a trip is a trip, thus the TRIP report. A weekly fish isn't, necessarily, but I do share it here for the reasons I mentioned. I really enjoy erics voyages. And despite the mine is bigger than yours end result, I enjoyed the DI antics for the mackerel, and the KI search for the BFT. Darwin's trips are a good read re bream. These are good TRs, and there are others still putting forth the effort. They would never be the same on Igram.

keza is a good photog, no doubt, he's been friendly to me over the years, and I enjoy his writing. He's a _PRO_ with something to gain from the 300 comments per on Igramm. That is not an insult or a dig. It's a fact. He's a professional photographer and benefits from that exposure. I think like most regular folks, the TRs I write are just to share w/ the people who have given me good reading material over the years, here. I don't give a thought to the site's benefit or my own which is probably different than keza's mindset, right? I don't have anything to pitch here, directly or indirectly. I'm not doing it for myself.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

kraley said:


> You have misread my point here.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I think the lack of kingfish has had an impact on the reports.
I'll just quickly add up how many legals I got from the kayak in the last 8 months ..................................NONE, worst season I have ever seen.
They have turned up off shore recently in amazing numbers and size, so hopefully we will have a good season later in the year.
I like the reports, what ever they are, I look at new posts so any decisions about categories wont effect me.
One concern would be that an empty fresh section may be worse than no fresh section.

The other lack of sydney reports is a combination of what ken says about Long reef tensions and alos the fact that 4.5 million of your neighbours can see what you caught, where and when.
The closed 250+ posts report section was meant to help this but it is hard to get people who stopped posting to use it.
Personally I think killing zero post count members and making the report section members only will help this but there will be no fast remedy.

The work that Ken has been doing on other medias for the site is great but I don't think the awareness of it is high amongst the members.
It feels a bit slack just posting great report or even less on some ones thread but it actually means something to the person that wrote it. 
We tried to help this with the LIKE button but in my view it is a bit discrete and it never really took off.
People also put too much pressure on themselves when doing a report, so end up not bothering. One word and one picture can tell a whole story, in fact forget the word, a single picture will do and it can be of a doughnut. Humour was always better than fish.

If I catch a kingfish in middle harbour or the cowan, does that go in inshore or offshore ? same fish different section.
If I fish for bream, I'm likely to throw plastics into the washes around the cliffs, off shore bream report ?

Maybe we need to make sure species and location are in the title.


----------

